# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Would this product work?

## FlightTL

I want to slim my nose without surgery?

Will this work???? It's called nose magic..


http://www.nosemagic.com/

----------


## Shan

> I want to slim my nose without surgery?
> 
> Will this work???? It's called nose magic..
> 
> 
> http://www.nosemagic.com/


 People that fall for this probably order penis enlargement products

----------

